# Möglichst komplette 2D Game Engine?



## xeed (8. Jul 2011)

Hi,

das Thema gabs sicher schonmal, aber ich wollte es mal von Euch Profis wissen 

Könnt Ihr mir eine gute Klasse oder ein importierbares Projekt zum programmieren eines 2D-Spiels empfehlen?

Ich brauche die Standards wie Speed, Angle und Tween, aber auch Gravitation, Kollision, Keyboard und Sound, optimal wäre auch Gamepad Support. Das ganze möglichst in einer aktuellen, nachvollziehbaren Umgebung.

Für Actionscript gibts sowas, jedoch nicht wirklich ausgereift. Aber für Java sollte es was ordentliches geben.

Danke für Eure Vorschläge


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Jul 2011)

Slick?


----------



## Quaxli (12. Jul 2011)

Ich hatte mal mit der Golden T Game Engine rumgespielt und das war ganz o.k. (einfach mal nach GTGE googeln), bin aber recht schnell wieder zu Java2D gewechselt, weil ich es doch selber machen wollte.

Nachdem das von Empire Phoenix genannte Slick von Kevin Glass gebastelt wurde, der schon einige tolle Sachen gemacht hat, würde ich mir das aber als Erstes anschauen.


----------



## Kr0e (12. Jul 2011)

Slick ist echt gut, ich vermisse allerdings einen Szenengraphen, wie bei jME. Es gibt dafür ein paar offene Lösungen, aber sowas sollte Teil der Engine sein, wie ich finde... Aber dennoch gut! Für simple Sachen braucht man noch nichtmals nen Szenengrpah.


----------



## Landei (12. Jul 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch Slick angeschaut, und es scheint ganz gut zu sein. Cool, wie wenig Zeilen man zum Laden einer Tilemap und der Animation einer Figur braucht: Games  The Java Blog

Das größte Manko ist meiner Meinung nach mangelnde Dokumentation.


----------



## Kr0e (12. Jul 2011)

Ja das stimmt und es wird auch iwie nicht mehr so richtig dran entwickelt, oder ? Iwie kam da schon seit langem nichts neues mehr...


----------



## xeed (14. Jul 2011)

Also ich hab mir Slick auch mal angeschaut, und ansich ist das wirklich was ich suche. Komisch ist nur, das alle beim Thema Gravitation mit der Engine auf andere zb MarteEngine oder Phys2D verweisen. 

Ich wollte aber gern nur 1 Engine nutzen. Modular sind sie zwar alle, aber ich hab bedenken das ich mich sonst mit inkompatiblen Funktionen rumärgern muss.

Ich dachte eigentlich das es da im Java-Bereich schon was komplettes 2Durchdachtes gibt.


----------



## Kr0e (14. Jul 2011)

Rein prinzipiell kannst du ja auch die jME nehmen und nur 2D zeichen  Allerdings ist die dafür nicht wirklich gedacht


----------



## Empire Phoenix (15. Jul 2011)

Für reines 2d ist Jme eher nicht die beste wahl. Evtl. mit der Ausnahme wenn Shader benutzt werden sollen, ansonsten gibt es da wahrschenlich bessere alternativen. (Zumal die physic in jme 3d ist und erstmal auf 2d gezwungen werden müsste)


----------



## Landei (15. Jul 2011)

Soweit ich weiß lässt sich JME auf Parallelprojektion stellen, womit es sich eigentlich recht gut für 2D eignen würde. Dass es in Wahrheit 3D ist, könnte man dann z.B. für Schatten ausnutzen. Auch in Bezug auf das "Drumherum" hat JME einiges zu bieten: Audio, Eingabe, Einstellungen, Gamestates u.s.w.


----------



## Kr0e (15. Jul 2011)

Ich meine der GUINode ist glOrtho.... Von daher eigetnlcih genau das richtige...


----------



## skimmo (29. Jul 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich arbeite im Moment an einer 2D Engine
Hier ist der Link aus dem Forum: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/161905-engine2d-java-2d-engine.html


----------



## lord239123 (30. Jul 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ein kleines Pokemon-Spiel angefertigt, allerdings musste ich irgendwann aus Zeitgründen damit aufhören.
Implementiert sind allerdings schon folgende Sachen:
-Freie begehbarkeit der Map mithilfe der Tasten WASD
-Ansprechen von Personen mit E
-Kollisionssystem mit festen Gegenständen und Personen(Bei Personen treten teilweise noch Bugs auf)
-Hintergrundmusik
-Die Map bewegt sich beim laufen mit und besteht aus mehreren Ebenen, sodass immer nur ein kleiner Teil der Map gezeichnet wird
-Kämpfe gegen wilde Pokemon(Die sehen teilweise etwas schräg aus, aber gezeichnet habe die nicht ich)
-Levelsystem
-Das lernen von Attacken ist noch nicht fertig gestellt, da sich bis jetzt nur bei einem einzelnen Pokemon die Attacken ändern, je nachdem auf welchem lvl man es bekommt
-Es sind alle 18 Typen aus den Originalspielen vorhanden, auch der Typ Fee
-An bestimten Stellen kann man zwischen den Maps wechseln, zum Bespiel am Ende des Weges der ersten Map. Dort geht es dann zu Route 1.
-Fangen von Pokemon ist nicht möglich, allerdings kann man im Programmcode, wenn man etwas sucht, einstellen, welches Pokemon man haben will und auf welchem lvl es ist.


Falls einer sich den Code von dem Spiel mal ansehen möchte oder das Spiel viellecht weiterentwickeln möchte, kann ich gerne den Code mit den Bidern und Sounds verschicken.
Da ich die aktuellste Version des Projektes nicht mehr gefunden habe, treten beim sprechen mit Personen evtl noch Bugs auf und es können auch noch an anderen Stellen Bugs sein, die erst später behoben wurden.
Zum lernen, wie so ein Spiel funktoniert sollte das Projekt aber auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------

